# Doubleheaded Run Today



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, Ron..... Two am definitely better that one...









Now you need a 100 car string of 100 ton hoppers behind them....


----------

